# Fathers Day



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

OK I know its only 10.25am ................ but ive had enough of it already    

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Rowan22 (Dec 29, 2008)

Me too, Debs.
I've already cried in my dh's arms. He would make such a great dad and the 'problem' isn't with him, it's with me. He says he didn't marry me to have kids and I'm a person, not just a body that won't work properly, but I still feel I've failed. We've tried for seven years and we can't try any more. 
Why do we have to have these wretched reminders and special days, I wonder? Bless him, he's trying to watch TV and in between the programmes there are all these ads featuring little children with their daddies. Grrr!
Our fathers are dead, too, so we get a double whammy. 
Roll on Monday morning!

Rowanxxx


----------



## Totoro (Mar 24, 2011)

Me three Debs   I HATE father's day more than I hate Mother's day. Iso desperately want to be celebrating. I've been spending a few days at my sister's whilst DH is away and this morning her and my nephew made a card and took her DH breakfast in bed. it was lovely to watch and she was extremely sensitive towards me but I so wish I could be doing the same for my DH.

Hope you're both ok xxx


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Before anyone says, yes I know this post probably doesn't belong here but I had no clue where to post it. I don't have relationship difficulties but today was a tad hard. Father's Day. Which of course I spent with my father, who is a wonderful dad and who would be a wondeful grandad. The best in the world actually. But today was a bit rough because it should be our first Fathers Day really because my twinnies were due about now and they sort of didn't happen (which is a bit pants to say the least) and I keep thinking why is life just so unfair? And I know te answer is "that's just how life is, suck it up princess" etc,but sometimes a girl just wnats to scream "it's not sodding fair". I know my hubby would be a great dad, I know I'd be a great mum. So today is a bit rubbish actually and I wondered if anyone else felt the same? Maybe it's just me.


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

I think absence of little ones hits me more on family days like that, Christmas, Mothers day, fathers day I guess - I have noticed it is getting worse over the years, possibly evaporation of hope in my part.  I do remember getting very depressed on November sometime afterwards I realised that if I had got BFP the previous March I would have been due about then so I have no doubt as you have suggested that this is also a factor for you, back in October you were probably planning your summer with babies.  I don't have any words of comfort other than DO NOT GIVE UP, you need to keep tweaking and trying there are other options out there, from changing clinic, to immune testing to various donor routes (check out epigenetics), one way of the other you will get there and you will make an amazing Mum - days like yesterday will make you savour every minute when it does happen.  Good Luck!


----------



## deirdre11 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi Maisyz,

DippyGirl is right, family days are hard, but don't give up...  look at my signature, I started my IVFs at 40, unfortunately my eggs were already too old, but with DEIVF have two little girls born at 43.  I know you want your kids a lot sooner than that, I wish you all the best to get there... 

xx D


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Maisy, Father's day is very hard for me too for different reasons. The anticipation of the day worse than the actual day itself. 

I will move this thread over to the "coping with Infertility" boards where it would be appropriate, as I am sure there are those reading there as guests who can empathise and it may be helpful to them too. 

C~x


----------

